# [GRUB2]problema al emerge/instalar/configurar grub2

## upszot

Hola gente..

  estoy intentando instalar grub2 y me encuentro con el siguiente problema...

```
# emerge -uDvNa  grub

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-9999 [0.97-r10] USE="-custom-cflags -debug% -multislot% -static -truetype% (-ncurses%*) (-netboot%)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-boot/grub-9999

 * Package:    sys-boot/grub-9999

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: base-system@gentoo.org

 * USE:        elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

 * bzr pull start -->

 *    repository: http://bzr.savannah.gnu.org/r/grub/trunk/grub/

bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/usr/portage/distfiles/bzr-src/grub/.bzr/branch/": location is a repository.

 * ERROR: sys-boot/grub-9999 failed (unpack phase):

 *   bzr.eclass: can't pull from http://bzr.savannah.gnu.org/r/grub/trunk/grub/

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_unpack

 *   environment, line 3274:  Called bzr_src_unpack

 *   environment, line  656:  Called bzr_fetch

 *   environment, line  630:  Called bzr_update 'http://bzr.savannah.gnu.org/r/grub/trunk/grub/' '/usr/portage/distfiles/bzr-src/grub'

 *   environment, line  673:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           ${EBZR_UPDATE_CMD} ${EBZR_OPTIONS} "${repo_uri}" || die "${EBZR}: can't pull from ${repo_uri}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-boot/grub-9999',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-boot/grub-9999'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-9999/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-9999/work/grub-9999'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-boot/grub-9999, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-9999/temp/build.log'

```

alguna idea??

ya proble la conexcion y a la web llego...

saludos

PD: no se si tendra algo q ver... pero tengo instalado grub1...

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

No se si logre ayudarte pero me parece es un problema del server de donde estas bajando la fuente.

Proba poner otra. Sabes como hacerlo no?

----------

## upszot

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> No se si logre ayudarte pero me parece es un problema del server de donde estas bajando la fuente.
> 
> Proba poner otra. Sabes como hacerlo no?

 

hola..

 maso...

   se que es en /etc/mask.conf

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/"

```

 y que aca estan todos los mirrors...

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors2.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/rsync.xml

... pero consulta... yo recién hice un "emerge --sync" y funciono sin problemas...

por otro lado en el 2do link encontre como obtener el rsync mas cercano a mi ubicacion pero esto seguramente me va a devolver la misma q estoy usando actualmente... hay algun listado como el primer link con los rscync??

saludos

----------

## upszot

hola...

bueno los acabo de cambiar por unos de brasil...

```
SYNC="rsync://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/gentoo/"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/"

```

pero me sigue tirando el mismo error...

...mirando un poco el ebuild esta esto...

```
9   if [[ ${PV} == "9999" ]] ; then

10           EBZR_REPO_URI="http://bzr.savannah.gnu.org/r/grub/trunk/grub/"

11           inherit autotools bzr

12           SRC_URI=""

13   else

14           MY_P=${P/_/\~}

15           SRC_URI="ftp://alpha.gnu.org/gnu/${PN}/${MY_P}.tar.gz

16                   mirror://gentoo/${MY_P}.tar.gz"

17           S=${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}

18   fi
```

tomado de aca = http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/sys-boot/grub/grub-1.99_rc1.ebuild?view=markup

noten que la web del repositorio que se indica en el ebuild es la misma que figura en el error... por lo que me da a pensar que por mas que cambie el contenido de esas dos variables, no afecta a esto...

asique no tengo idea de como solucionar el problema....

alguna idea?

saludos

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Entonces no es una cuestion de las fuentes.

Luego sigo viendo a ver si encuentro algo. Mientras tanto esperemos a ver si hay un alma caritativa que ayude.

Probaste compilar grub sin tantos parametros?

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Te copio el inicio de mi compilacion con Grub a ver si sirve de algo:

Tambien fijate de borrar las fuentes que tengas descargadas por las dudas: 

```
rm /usr/portage/distfiles/*
```

```
LinuxAlPoder pablo # emerge grub

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

--2011-04-02 00:49:31--  http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz

Resolviendo gentoo.localhost.net.ar... 200.43.192.20

Connecting to gentoo.localhost.net.ar|200.43.192.20|:80... conectado.

Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 200 OK

Longitud: 971783 (949K) [application/x-gzip]

Saving to: `/usr/portage/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz'

100%[===================================================================================================>] 971.783      309K/s   in 3,1s    

2011-04-02 00:49:34 (309 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/grub-0.97.tar.gz' saved [971783/971783]

 * grub-0.97.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/distfiles/splash.xpm.gz'

--2011-04-02 00:49:34--  http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/distfiles/splash.xpm.gz

Resolviendo gentoo.localhost.net.ar... 200.43.192.20

Connecting to gentoo.localhost.net.ar|200.43.192.20|:80... conectado.

Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 200 OK

Longitud: 33856 (33K) [application/x-gzip]

Saving to: `/usr/portage/distfiles/splash.xpm.gz'

100%[===================================================================================================>] 33.856      --.-K/s   in 0,1s    

2011-04-02 00:49:34 (276 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/splash.xpm.gz' saved [33856/33856]

 * splash.xpm.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/distfiles/grub-0.97-patches-1.10.tar.bz2'

--2011-04-02 00:49:34--  http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/distfiles/grub-0.97-patches-1.10.tar.bz2

Resolviendo gentoo.localhost.net.ar... 200.43.192.20

Connecting to gentoo.localhost.net.ar|200.43.192.20|:80... conectado.

Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 200 OK

Longitud: 55105 (54K) [application/x-bzip2]

Saving to: `/usr/portage/distfiles/grub-0.97-patches-1.10.tar.bz2'

100%[===================================================================================================>] 55.105       289K/s   in 0,2s    

2011-04-02 00:49:34 (289 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/grub-0.97-patches-1.10.tar.bz2' saved [55105/55105]

 * grub-0.97-patches-1.10.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Package:    sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: base-system@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib ncurses userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.36-gentoo-r5

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking grub-0.97.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10/work

>>> Unpacking splash.xpm.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10/work

>>> Unpacking grub-0.97-patches-1.10.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10/work

 * Grub will support the default maximum kernel size of 9 Mb (GRUB_MAX_KERNEL_SIZE)

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   001_all_grub-0.95.20040823-splash.patch ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   002_all_grub-0.97-splashimage-safety.patch ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   003_all_grub-0.97-example-rescue-shell.patch ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   005_all_grub-0.96-PIC.patch ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   008_all_grub-0.97-AM_PROG_AS.patch ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   010_all_grub-0.96-bounced-checks.patch ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   011_all_grub-0.97-varargs.patch ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   015_all_grub-0.96-unsigned-addresses.patch ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   016_all_grub-0.97-multiboot-memory-amount.patch ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   040_all_grub-0.96-nxstack.patch ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   060_all_grub-0.96-netboot-pic.patch ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   070_all_grub-0.97-initrd_max_address.patch ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   090_all_grub-0.97-intelmac.patch ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   100_all_grub-0.97-splashimage-example.patch ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   110_all_grub-0.97-ptable-fix.patch ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   300_all_grub-0.97-pie-safety.patch ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   410_all_grub-0.97-dhcp-vendorclass.patch ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   420_all_grub-0.97-chainload-logical.patch ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   550_all_grub-0.97-long-commandline.patch ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   600_all_grub-0.97-gpt-partition-table.patch ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   700_all_grub-0.97-grub-install_addsyncs.patch ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   710_all_grub-0.97-grub-install_regexp.patch ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   720_all_grub-0.97-grub-install_aoe_support.patch ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   800_all_grub-0.97-crossreference_manpages.patch ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   810_all_grub-0.97-ext3_256byte_inode.patch ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   820_all_grub-0.97-cvs-sync.patch ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   821_all_grub-0.97-grub-special_device_names.patch ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   822_all_grub-0.97-geometry-26kernel.patch ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   830_all_grub-0.97-raid_cciss.patch ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   840_all_grub-0.97_kvm_vda.patch ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   850_all_grub-0.97_ext4.patch ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   860_all_grub-0.97-pie.patch ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10/work/grub-0.97' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10/work/grub-0.97 ...

 * econf: updating grub-0.97/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating grub-0.97/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/lib --datadir=/usr/lib/grub --exec-prefix=/ --disable-auto-linux-mem-opt --with-curses

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32... gcc3

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32... gcc3

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... no

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking whether optimization for size works... yes

checking whether gcc has -fno-stack-protector... yes

checking whether gcc has -fPIE on as default... no

checking whether -Wundef works... yes

checking whether -falign-loops works... yes

checking whether linker accepts `--build-id=none'... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy... no

checking for objcopy... objcopy

checking if C symbols get an underscore after compilation... no

checking whether objcopy works for absolute addresses... (cached) yes

checking whether addr32 must be in the same line as the instruction... yes

checking for .code16 addr32 assembler support... yes

checking whether an absolute indirect call/jump must not be prefixed with an asterisk... no

```

----------

## pelelademadera

salvo que estes muy seguro no hagas esto....

```
rm /usr/portage/distfiles/*
```

conservar los codigo fuente te puede salvar algun dia que no tengas inet.

con respecto a grub... ni idea, uso grub1, y cumple su funcion

----------

## upszot

hola..

borre los distfiles q tenia de grub e intente emerger nuevamente sin resultados...

en cuanto a los parametros de compilacion de grub, son los q vienen por defecto en con mi profile..

```
M1530 upszot # eclean-dist 

....

....

M1530 upszot # rm /usr/portage/distfiles/grub*

M1530 upszot # equery uses grub

[ Searching for packages matching grub... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10 ]

 U I

 - - custom-cflags : Build with user-specified CFLAGS (unsupported)

 + + ncurses       : Adds ncurses support (console display library)

 - - netboot       : Enables network booting

 - - static        : !!do not set this during bootstrap!! Causes binaries to be statically linked instead of dynamically

M1530 upszot # cat /etc/portage/package.use |grep grub

M1530 upszot # eselect profile list |grep '*'

  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0 *

```

----------

## samuelhm

a mi me instalo correctamente de este:

rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

----------

## upszot

 *samuelhm wrote:*   

> a mi me instalo correctamente de este:
> 
> rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

 

hola cambie por ese y volvi a probar con los mismos resultados...

como dije mas arriba, me parece que el problema esta en la web que figura en el ebuild y no en el rsync o mirror.... ya que por mas que cambie estos, la web que figura al fallar es siempre la misma...

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Unpacking source...
> 
>  * bzr pull start -->
> 
>  *    repository: http://bzr.savannah.gnu.org/r/grub/trunk/grub/
> ...

 

viendo un poco...poniendo la dirección en el navegador, esta web existe "http://bzr.savannah.gnu.org/r/grub/trunk/grub/.bzr/branch/"

y si me fijo en el path que figura aca... 

```
M1530 upszot # ls -la /usr/portage/distfiles/bzr-src/grub/.bzr

total 24

drwxr-sr-x 4 root portage 4096 Apr  1 03:01 .

drwxr-sr-x 3 root portage 4096 Apr  1 03:01 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root portage  141 Apr  1 03:01 README

-rw-r--r-- 1 root portage   35 Apr  1 03:01 branch-format

drwxr-sr-x 2 root portage 4096 Apr  1 03:01 branch-lock

drwxr-sr-x 7 root portage 4096 Apr  1 03:01 repository

```

yo anteriormente habia borrado "rm /usr/portage/distfiles/grub* " .... no se pq grub esta dentro de "....bzr-src"... asique voy a probar de borrar este tambien a ver  q pasa...

.... ahora si esta empezando a emerger...

----------

## upszot

bueno mala suerte para mi....

tras un buen rato termino de bajar... y al empezar la compilacion esto...

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-boot/grub-9999

 * Package:    sys-boot/grub-9999

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: base-system@gentoo.org

 * USE:        elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

 * bzr branch start -->

 *    repository: http://bzr.savannah.gnu.org/r/grub/trunk/grub/ => /usr/portage/distfiles/bzr-src/grub

Branched 3162 revision(s).                                                                                                                                                      

 * exporting ...                                                                                                                                                                 

 * revision 3162 is now in /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-9999/work/grub-9999                                                                                                    

 * Applying grub-1.99-genkernel.patch ...                                                                                                                                        

                                                                                                                                                                                 

 * Failed Patch: grub-1.99-genkernel.patch !                                                                                                                                     

 *  ( /usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/files/grub-1.99-genkernel.patch )                                                                                                               

 *                                                                                                                                                                               

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:                                                                                                                                    

 *                                                                                                                                                                               

 *   /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-9999/temp/grub-1.99-genkernel.patch.out                                                                                                      

                                                                                                                                                                                 

 * ERROR: sys-boot/grub-9999 failed (unpack phase):                                                                                                                              

 *   Failed Patch: grub-1.99-genkernel.patch!                                                                                                                                    

 *                                                                                                                                                                               

 * Call stack:                                                                                                                                                                   

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_unpack                                                                                                                                  

 *   environment, line 3279:  Called epatch '/usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/files/grub-1.99-genkernel.patch'                                                                         

 *   environment, line 1818:  Called die                                                                                                                                         

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                                                                                                                 

 *               die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!";                                                                                                                              

 *                                                                                                                                                                               

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-boot/grub-9999',                                                                                                  

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-boot/grub-9999'.                                                                                                   

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-9999/temp/build.log'.                                                                                    

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-9999/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-9999/work/grub-9999'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-boot/grub-9999, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-9999/temp/build.log'

```

alguna idea??

Edit:

aca esta el contenido de ... "cat /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-9999/temp/grub-1.99-genkernel.patch.out"  http://pastebin.com/M0Dd0jsQ

y los demas path existen...

```
M1530 upszot # ls -l /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-9999/work/grub-9999

total 1424

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   10695 Apr  2 11:36 ABOUT-NLS

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     669 Apr  2 11:36 AUTHORS

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     357 Apr  2 11:36 BUGS

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   35147 Apr  2 11:36 COPYING

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1238232 Apr  2 11:36 ChangeLog

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    6558 Apr  2 11:36 INSTALL

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   18056 Apr  2 11:36 Makefile.am

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   13671 Apr  2 11:36 Makefile.util.def

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   10201 Apr  2 11:36 NEWS

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     878 Apr  2 11:36 README

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    1398 Apr  2 11:36 THANKS

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     392 Apr  2 11:36 TODO

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   12094 Apr  2 11:36 acinclude.m4

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    1823 Apr  2 11:36 autogen.sh

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     120 Apr  2 11:36 build-aux

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     100 Apr  2 11:36 conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    1725 Apr  2 11:36 config.h.in

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   33156 Apr  2 11:36 configure.ac

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root     180 Apr  2 11:36 docs

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    1698 Apr  2 11:36 geninit.sh

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   19090 Apr  2 11:36 gentpl.py

drwxr-xr-x 26 root root     700 Apr  2 11:36 grub-core

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root     100 Apr  2 11:36 include

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1940 Apr  2 11:36 m4

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     300 Apr  2 11:36 po

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root     580 Apr  2 11:36 tests

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     120 Apr  2 11:36 unicode

drwxr-xr-x  7 root root     800 Apr  2 11:36 util

M1530 upszot # ls -l /usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/files/grub-1.99-genkernel.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 745 Nov 10 07:31 /usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/files/grub-1.99-genkernel.patch

```

----------

## quilosaq

No vas a poder instalar la versión 9999 porque en este momento hay una discrepancia entre el código fuente (en desarrollo) y un parche que es necesario aplicarle. Instala la versión justo antrior que si está revisada por gentoo y también proporciona GRUB 2

```
# emerge -v =sys-boot/grub-1.99_rc1
```

Si no la tuvieras disponible sincroniza portage.

----------

## upszot

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> No vas a poder instalar la versión 9999 porque en este momento hay una discrepancia entre el código fuente (en desarrollo) y un parche que es necesario aplicarle. Instala la versión justo antrior que si está revisada por gentoo y también proporciona GRUB 2
> 
> ```
> # emerge -v =sys-boot/grub-1.99_rc1
> ```
> ...

 

Gracias... ya estoy probando... 

 una consulta... como supiste de lo del parche?,asi para la proxima se como buscarlo...

saludos

----------

## quilosaq

He mirado lo que hace el script (ebuild)

```
grep epatch /usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-9999.ebuild
```

y los archivos generados durante el intento de creación de paquete grub

```
less /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-9999/temp/grub-1.99-genkernel.patch.out
```

----------

## upszot

ok ya lo emergio...

ahora voy a hacer una pregunta algo tonta... 

necesito instalar grub2 en otra particion (NO EN EL MBR) ...

con grub1 esto se hacia ejecutando grub y diciendole 

```
grub> root (hd0,2)

grub> setup (hd0)
```

Para el caso de querer instalarlo en la 3ra particion del disco primario...

pero todas las guias q vi de grub2 dicen de ejecutar... "grub-install /dev/sda" lo cual me lo instalaria en la MBR del disco primario..

... El tema es que estoy aprovechando que mi laptop es una DELL y cuenta con un boton "media direct" desde el cual se puede ensender y bootear desde otra particion, es que la tengo configurada para realizar un dual boot desde dicho boton... (commo pueden ver en esta web)http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/1282472/Tenes-una-dell-con-linux-y-windows_-entra_-_dual-boot_.html

y mi intento de instalar grub2 en otra particion para aprovechar esto que venia usando fue fallido...

```
M1530 upszot # grub-install /dev/sda3 

/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partitionless disk or to a partition.  This is a BAD idea..

/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..

/sbin/grub-setup: error: will not proceed with blocklists.

M1530 upszot # 

```

tienen alguna idea como solucionar este inconveniente?

saludos

----------

## Luciernaga

Para salir de dudas he aquí una traducción del manual GRUB2 para Ubuntu y derivadas ..., no es la panacea para Gentoo pero te puede ayudar a "COMPRENDER" cómo funciona este nuevo Gestor de Arranque, por cierto, bastante diferente a su predecesor GRUB 0,9999 ...

http://molinuxaula.pbworks.com/w/page/27372588/Gestor-de-Arranque-GRUB2

La presentación de las páginas es a modo de capítulos o secciones, al final de cada una existe un enlace para continuar a la siguiente, que les sea de provecho ...

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## samuelhm

si es un manual para ubuntu, los comandos pueden ser diferentes, en gentoo todo es: grub-*

por ejemplo en ubuntu suelen ejecutar el comando update-grub, cuando en gentoo seria grub-mkconfig y unas cuantas mas pero faciles de reconocer por el nombre.

----------

## upszot

hola..

Problema 1:

...por ahora termine instalándolo en el MBR ...

...lo cual hizo que "grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg " solo reconociera el gentoo y no win7, que tendre que cargarlo a mano en "/etc/grub.d/40_custom" , y tambien perdiendo la posibilidad del multiple boot por boton como lo manejaba hasta ahora...

calculo que esto es pq la particion que esta marcada para booteo es la sda3 que corresponde donde esta el /boot

```
   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1              63       96389       48163+  de  Dell Utility

/dev/sda2           96390    63022994    31463302+  d7  Unknown

/dev/sda3   *    63022995    63231839      104422+  83  Linux

```

 y win7 esta en sda2... (que podia bootear con esta al precionar el boton "Dell media direct" que el cual mediante el programa "dellkitrmbr.exe" le decia de que particion tomar el loader para bootear... como se explica en este link http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/1282472/Tenes-una-dell-con-linux-y-windows_-entra_-_dual-boot_.html...(Punto 11.)

el problema es que ahora tanto con el boton "Power" como con "Dell MediaDirect" me levanta grub... aunque en este ultimo se ve algo mal...

...leyendo un poco el man, tendria que hacer esto (para instalar grub en otra particion)... pero como veran me da un error...

```
M1530 upszot # grub-install --root-directory=/boot hd0

/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `hd0'.
```

Edit: Recien probé de iniciar con win7 y si bien aparece la ventana del logo"iniciando" nunca inicia... esto siempre me pasaba con grub a causa del doble boot record... por eso iniciaba win$ siempre desde el boton "dell media direct" con el propio loader del win$$

Problema 2:

El otro inconveniente que se me presento es a la hora de configurar la resolucion de pantalla para el framebuffer que hasta ahroa con grub1 lo hacia agregando "vga=0x365" al final de la linea del kernel (para una resolucion de 1440x900)

por lo que estuve leyendo 

http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/howto/adjust_grub2_framebuffer

http://wiki.sabayon.org/index.php?title=HOWTO:_Using_Custom_Framebuffer_Resolution_with_GRUB2

y en otras webs que concuerdan con la informacion... hay una variable "gfxpayload" en grub.cfg donde se setea esto... pero no obtuve buenos resultados...

Alguien logro setiar correctamente la resolucion del framebuffer con grub2??

aca va un fragmento de mi /boot/grub/grub.cfg

 *Quote:*   

> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
> 
> menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
> 
>         load_video
> ...

 

como podran ver probe con "keep" con "1440x900x32" y con "0x165" sin resultados... (siempre termino viendo la consola en 640x480)

Edit: cambie el titulo del post para una descripción mas acorde a su contenido..

saludos

----------

## upszot

hola de nuevo...

el problema 2 (resolucion de grub2+framebuffer) esta solucionado...

volvi a probar esto..

```
M1530 upszot # cat /etc/default/grub  |grep -i gfxpayload

GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1440x900x32
```

y ejecute 

```
sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

de tal forma que la entrada del grub.cfg me quedo asi...

```
menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {

        load_video

        set gfxpayload=1440x900x32

        insmod part_msdos

        insmod ext2

        set root='(hd0,msdos3)'

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0b7d326c-ac3f-4034-bf32-60ff412e026e

        echo    'Loading Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 ...'

        linux   /vmlinuz-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda6 ro  

}

```

 y ahora cuando queda en la consola la resolucion del framebuffer esta bien...

no se pq antes no funciono, pero bueno...

solo me queda resolver el problema de instalar grub2 en otra particion...

saludos

----------

## samuelhm

 *Quote:*   

> Problema 1: 
> 
> ...por ahora termine instalándolo en el MBR ... 
> 
> ...lo cual hizo que "grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg " solo reconociera el gentoo y no win7, que tendre que cargarlo a mano en "/etc/grub.d/40_custom" , y tambien perdiendo la posibilidad del multiple boot por boton como lo manejaba hasta ahora... 

 

Para que te detecte otros sistemas operativos:

```
emerge -av os-prober && os-prober
```

este te creará automaticamente el ficher 30_os-prober en /etc/grub.d

solo tendrias que ejecutar grub-mkconfig y grub-install sdx despues de esto.

----------

## papu

yo he instalado el grub , hasta ahora usaba el grub-legacy, pero tras instalar:

no existe grub-mkconfig, /etc/grub.d/   ni/etc/default/grub, ni update-grub realmente no entiendo absolutamente nada  :Sad: 

uso 1.98-r2, no tengo otro disponible.

```
localhost grub # grub-

grub-bin2h            grub-mkelfimage       grub-mkpasswd-pbkdf2  grub-reboot

grub-editenv          grub-mkfont           grub-mkrelpath        grub-script-check

grub-install          grub-mkimage          grub-mkrescue         grub-set-default

grub-mkdevicemap      grub-mkisofs          grub-probe            grub-setup
```

p.d:ya lo he arreglado,  al usar funtoo , este tiene un sript automático llamado boot-update , se rellena el archivo /etc/boot.conf de forma menos complicada que la habitual y el mismo programa crea el /boot/grub.cfg con todas las opciones.  ej: en mi caso

rellenando /etc/boot.conf de esta forma:

```
boot {

   generate grub

   default "Windows 7" 

   timeout 15 

}

"Funtoo Linux" {

   kernel radeMod

}

"Windows 7" {

        type win7

        params root=/dev/sda1

}

"Ubuntu Natty" {

   type linux

   params root=/dev/sdc1

   kernel vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic

   initrd initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic

}

display {

               gfxmode 1280x1024x32

               # background /boot/background.jpg

       }
```

dandole a boot-update rellena el /etc/boot/grub.cfg de esta forma:

```
set timeout=15

  insmod part_msdos

  insmod ext2

  set root=(hd2,2)

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set a751a8bb-ead0-43e8-9065-3f41a2539c9a

if loadfont /boot/grub/unifont.pf2; then

   set gfxmode=1280x1024x32

   insmod gfxterm

   insmod vbe

   terminal_output gfxterm

fi

set menu_color_normal=cyan/blue

set menu_color_highlight=blue/cyan

menuentry "Funtoo Linux - radeMod" {

  insmod part_msdos

  insmod ext2

  set root=(hd2,2)

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set a751a8bb-ead0-43e8-9065-3f41a2539c9a

  linux /boot/radeMod rootfstype=ext4 root=/dev/sdc2

  set gfxpayload=keep

}

menuentry "Ubuntu Natty - vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic" {

  insmod part_msdos

  insmod ext2

  set root=(hd2,2)

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set a751a8bb-ead0-43e8-9065-3f41a2539c9a

  linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=/dev/sdc1

  initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic

  set gfxpayload=keep

}

menuentry "Windows 7" {

  insmod part_msdos

  insmod ntfs

  set root=(hd0,1)

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set c27c57ef7c57dd2b

  chainloader +4

}

set default=0
```

de momento tiene alguna limitación como que no escanea kernels en otras particiones, pero se puede solventar facilmente, pronto parece se va arreglar. Me parece muy cómodo la verdad, empecé a leer manuales de grub2 y es un dolor de cabeza esta manera de hacerlo me parece muy buena, y evita muchos archivos de configuraciones.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## upszot

 *papu wrote:*   

> yo he instalado el grub , hasta ahora usaba el grub-legacy, pero tras instalar:
> 
> no existe grub-mkconfig, /etc/grub.d/   ni/etc/default/grub, ni update-grub realmente no entiendo absolutamente nada 
> 
> uso 1.98-r2, no tengo otro disponible.
> ...

 

para gentoo viene aca...

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ equery belongs grub-mkconfig

[ Searching for file(s) grub-mkconfig in *... ]

sys-boot/grub-1.99_rc1 (/sbin/grub-mkconfig)
```

y por lo de detectar otros sistemas operativos... me remito a lo que nos conto "samuelhm" un poco mas arriba...

```
emerge -av os-prober && os-prober
```

-----------------------------------------------------------

...ya que estoy aprovecho a contarles que por mas que cargue mi win7 en las opciones.. (tanto manualmente como autodetectado) el mismo no arranca... (se queda en la pantalla de iniciando)... 

 .... sera por que la partición donde esta el win7 no esta marcada como booteable, y eso hace que se cuelgue el inicio?

(aclaro que con lo del dualboot por boton, iniciaba sin problemas sin tenerla marcada como booteable)..

Saludos

----------

## quilosaq

¿Podrías publicar tu  *Quote:*   

> grub.cfg

  y la salida # disk -l del disco donde tienes Windows 7?

----------

## upszot

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿Podrías publicar tu  *Quote:*   grub.cfg  y la salida # disk -l del disco donde tienes Windows 7?

 

si como no..

```
M1530 upszot # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000080

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1              63       96389       48163+  de  Dell Utility

/dev/sda2           96390    63022994    31463302+  d7  Unknown

/dev/sda3   *    63022995    63231839      104422+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4        63231901   625137344   280952722    5  Extended

/dev/sda5        63231903    65223899      995998+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda6        65223963    69224084     2000061   83  Linux

/dev/sda7        69224148    75232394     3004123+  83  Linux

/dev/sda8        75232458   115234244    20000893+  83  Linux

/dev/sda9       115234308   135235169    10000431   83  Linux

/dev/sda10      135235233   608365484   236565126    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda11      608365548   616767479     4200966   83  Linux

/dev/sda12      616767543   625137344     4184901   83  Linux

M1530 upszot #
```

sda1 -> tiene unas aplicaciones del "dell media direct"

sda2 -> win7

sda3 -> /boot  (cuando tenia grub-legacy, grub estaba instalado aca)

sda4 -> extendida del resto del disco rigido...

sda5 -> la swap

sda6 -> /

sda7 -> /var

sda8 -> /usr

sda9 -> /home

sda10 -> ntfs para datos compartidos..

sda11 y sda12  -> para pruebas de otros S.O.

mi /boot/grub/grub.cfg   y /etc/default/grub estan aca... http://pastebin.com/JZ3sTg3w

por alguna razon no esta funcionando la opcion 

         GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY="true"

y  

```
sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

 me esta generando las entradas de recovery...

esta opcion la probe en otra pc con un ubuntu (misma version de grub) y funciona a la perfección...

saludos

----------

